

Former Microsoft CPU Researcher Does Reddit AMA - rfreytag
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1yj77b/as_requested_i_was_a_cpu_researcher_ama/

======
ZenoArrow
Enjoyed reading that, thanks. However, I didn't see any mention of Microsoft,
only Intel.

